# Bootle sat sept 12



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2015)

One for the nw crew who have nothing else on and don't mind playing the best muni in South Sefton 

trophy at stake, and a real good pis/knees up

Â£14

Form an orderly que...


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 18, 2015)

Davie La, 

I might be up for this but would need to check against what's in the club diary (once I've found it!).

* Will have to leave as soon as the first strain of any Gerry Marsden song strikes up though.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			soon as the first strain of any Gerry Marsden song strikes up though.
		
Click to expand...

	What about The La&#39;s or The Farm, would they be acceptable ??

	I do like Groovy Train!
	Altogether now was garbage though.


	Why are numbers coming up in the middle of my posts? Keeps happening.
	Smileys are knackered too..


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 18, 2015)

My Manclopedia states none of the above are acceptable Dave.

About the number thing it states;

"See sections; 'Sausage Fingers' and / or 'Old Age'".


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 18, 2015)

Update...

Just found a section entitled "Scouse after-dinner etiquette" which states the following;

"It is customary, after the jelly and ice cream but before the Irish grandad fights, for the gentleman of Liverpool to partake in the singing of popular and protest songs. Traditionally the singing must be started with at least one, though preferably several,  song authored by Sir Gerry of Marsden. Attempts to deviate from this tradition are, colloquially, considered to be 'Not Boss' and can often result in the offender being 'physically reprimanded' in the car park."


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Update...

Just found a section entitled "Scouse after-dinner etiquette" which states the following;

"It is customary, after the jelly and ice cream but before the Irish grandad fights, for the gentleman of Liverpool to partake in the singing of popular and protest songs. Traditionally the singing must be started with at least one, though preferably several,  song authored by Sir Gerry of Marsden. Attempts to deviate from this tradition are, colloquially, considered to be 'Not Boss' and can often result in the offender being 'physically reprimanded' in the car park."
		
Click to expand...

LOL.

Dave, the mancs have cracked our enigma code, send it round the lads, we'd better get a new one.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			LOL.

Dave, the mancs have cracked our enigma code, send it round the lads, we'd better get a new one.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

 Did you get my Hillside Email??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2015)

Qwerty said:



:thup:

 Did you get my Hillside Email??
		
Click to expand...

Will e-mail you tonight.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			LOL.

Dave, the mancs have cracked our enigma code, send it round the lads, we'd better get a new one.
		
Click to expand...

Fear not. Davie La has already exacted retribution in a cross border raid tonight. Handed it to me 5 & 3 on my own turf then drove off into the sunset.

Terry Christian, Bez, Shaun Ryder,  Gary ******* Neville, your boy took one he'll of a beating. Etc,  etc...

Thanks for coming over Dave.  Really enjoyed the round, was a great evening.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Can't believe all you balloon heads have hijacked my thread! Just as much as I can't believe people aren't banging down the door to play bootle...

but back to the frivolity, huds' gaff is fantastic, a real beaut of a track. I started with 2 pars to go 2 up, thinking I was going to rip it up :rofl: Craig pulled it back, then it was to and fro until I stepped it up a gear and showed him what's what :rofl::rofl:

cant wait to go back in October to have another crack at it. Thanks for the game mate, it was boss!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Can't believe all you balloon heads have hijacked my thread! Just as much as I can't believe people aren't banging down the door to play bootle...

but back to the frivolity, huds' gaff is fantastic, a real beaut of a track. I started with 2 pars to go 2 up, thinking I was going to rip it up :rofl: Craig pulled it back, then it was to and fro until I stepped it up a gear and showed him what's what :rofl::rofl:

cant wait to go back in October to have another crack at it. Thanks for the game mate, it was boss!
		
Click to expand...

Well in Dave, you'll get a scouse OBE for your victory.

I know Evertonians think that means "out by Easter", but us reds know that its a medal for services to your country/republic.


----------



## StevieT (Aug 19, 2015)

Alright Dave. I might be up for this mate, pencil me in for it. Not played a full 18 yet since my new meds so will see how I get on over the coming weeks beforehand. 

Not played Bootle in many, many, years! 

Cheers mate.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Stegsie said:



			Alright Dave. I might be up for this mate, pencil me in for it. Not played a full 18 yet since my new meds so will see how I get on over the coming weeks beforehand. 

Not played Bootle in many, many, years! 

Cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

Your more than welcome mate. Also the offer of a game at Aintree is always open


----------



## StevieT (Aug 20, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Your more than welcome mate. Also the offer of a game at Aintree is always open
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate! DM me your number again, mate. Still a member in Aintree so wouldn't mind getting out for 9 holes sometime.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 23, 2015)

Davie-La. 12th is a handicap qualifier so going to have to bail.

Need to play in all I can now you've thrown down the gauntlet.

Thanks for the invite though.


----------

